# Cannondale Supersix 3 Ride Quality?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a Supersix 3 Ultegra on hold at my LBS for an excellent price; I've been trying to compare the ride to that of the Specialized Tarmac SL4 Expret, and trying to test ride them (though most of my local shops are awaiting the 2014 stock, and none of them carry both brands). I'm a distance endurance rider, mostly, who does a lot of climbing, more than a racer. Can anyone generalize difference in ride quality?

Thanks,
Chalrie


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Between those 2, I doubt you'll see a significant difference in ride type. Both have similar geometries so it'd come down to preference. I ride a CAAD10 which is the same geometry as the Supersix and I love it. Both are aggressive/race geos so be aware of that. If you want a smoother ride then I'd look at the Synapse/Roubaix. That being said, I do both distance with heaving climbing and racing on the CAAD10 and it performs great in both scenarios. Ride both before you buy. You'll get similar performance out of both in my opinion.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a SS. It's a fairly stiff frame/fork combo IMO. The biggest change to ride quality on any bike is going to be wheels and tires.

Be warned that the SS has a very tight wheel clearance to the seat tube, such that some 25mm tires (ie PR4's) will rub. I'm managing with Conti 4000's in 25mm.

If using 25 or 28mm tires might be in your future, I'd suggest a careful look at tire clearances on any bike you are considering.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's my take. I also like to do lots of climbing, wether it's short punchy climbs to very long grinders or anything else pointing upwards. I haven't tried the Specialized...

I had a SuperSix for 2.5 years and while it is a stiff bike, comfort was never an issue even with 700x23 tires on the very rough roads around here, I even rode it on gravel roads now and then and never thought it was uncomfortable. Now I have a SuperSix Evo and it does feel smoother but comfort, if your bike fit is good and if you are in good shape, shouldn't be an issue IMO. Maybe coming from a more mountain biking past and also doing some cyclocross helps me though, I learned to stay smooth and loose on the bike, some people are crisped and and tensed, that can make a lot more difference than a bike if you ask me.

The only negative on the SuperSix is that the rear end's stiffness made it a bit more bouncy but only when sprinting out of the saddle on rough surfaces. Seated, it was never an issue and neither it was on good roads out of the saddle. That's the only small flaw I ever found on that frame and it could have been better with 700x25 tires or tubulars. That stiffer feel actually felt better to me than the smoother feel of the Evo, the Evo is probably faster but I liked the very rock solid feel of the non Evo SuperSix... The Evo does a good job of eliminating the occasional out of the saddle bounce though. Some of the Cannondale Pro team riders were reluctant to change for the SuperSix to the Evo at first because of that, they tought the Evo's smooth feel meant it wasn't as efficient but numbers told another story. But I still rate the SuperSix veeeery high.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I have not ridden the SL4 but I've tried the SL3 and it felt more twitchy, less smooth and less comfortable than the Supersix. The Tarmac was very responsive though.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input, everyone, and for the head's up about the tire clearance. I do ride 25's (Conti 4000's, like you), and will have to check that as it's something I hadn't thought about.

Charlie


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a supersix with conti 4000s 25mm in the rear, no problems!

Ride is responsive, a bit twitchy, but I love it.
I say test ride as much as you can before buying. Whatever feels like a natural fit to your riding style is what I'd stick with.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I didn't spring for the 2013 model (though I really like the color and the sale price was incredible), as I decided to wait for the Ultegra 11 speed system. So I guess I'll be trying the Supersix Evo 3 Ultegra, instead, since the Supersix 3 Ultegra isn't in the lineup for 2014.

Charlie


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

FWIW, they're all Evo frames now. Just like with Specialized with how all the Tarmacs are SL4.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know how the Evo frames compare to the Supersix in terms of ride comfort?


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Evo is a lot smoother, as it absorbs bumps on the pavement a little better, lighter frame also, so its snappier. If I had the $$$ I'd swap my frame for an Evo, loose half a pound of overall weight on the bike. 
But, I recall seeing some reports where the old Supersix had more bottom bracket rigidity (not much, but laying down the power is best done on a solid platform), but, again, this stiffness is where the "comfort" of a Supersix is lost in comparison to an Evo. I just lower my tire pressure about 5psi if the road has rough patches, and it almost feels the same.


----------

